# Parlante portatil Panacom reemplazo para integrado.



## gabriel sv (Oct 30, 2018)

*B*uenas amigos del foro*,* necesitaría encontrar un re*e*mplazo para el Ht8693sp*,* es un integrado amplificador que no se consigue donde vivo*,* a los que me puedan dar algo de info*rmación* desde ya les agrade*z*co.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2018)

Amplificador clase D , 10 W alimentación desde 3 a 9 V máximo.


Ahí lo tenés en Mercado Libre , envio a todo el pais !

Ht8693sp Ht8693 Ht 8693 8693sp Ht86935p Amplificador Audio - $ 119,99

Ht8693sp Ht8693 Ic Ci Sop8 - $ 117,00

Y no le conectas mas parlantes de los que lleva !


----------

